

Ask HN: I'm looking for a mobile device testing service - thematt

I'm looking for a service that will go out and test my website for basic formatting issues, broken images, videos, etc. using a variety of mobile devices that I choose and then deliver me a report based on what worked, what didn't work, problems they encountered, etc. Ideally I would give them a URL, a list of devices and in return get a nice report that I can take action on.<p>Does anyone know of anything? I'd love to find out about and support a startup if possible.
======
kevin_rubyhouse
I don't know of any, but worst case scenario is you could find a freelancer to
take care of that quality assurance for you. I would be available to do this
for you, and there are of course websites like Freelancer.com or Odesk.com
too. You can email me at kevin.stubbs [at] therubyhouse.com if you want to
talk more to me about it.

